# What Kinds of Books Interest You?



## Monti (Apr 4, 2009)

As an author completing work on my next book, _Stranger in My Heart_, I'm very interested in knowing the kinds of books Kindle readers like most. My books usually have a paranormal twist or two. (Not vampires or shape shifters.) In a couple of months I'll be starting on my next book, and I would love to know what would entice you, as readers, to want it.

All the best,
Monti


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Vince Flynn, Boyd Morrison (ESPECIALLY good recent author), Robert Parker, Sue Grafton, Conon-Doyle.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Almost everything that really appeals to me is a traditional mystery (not suspense or psychological) or hard science fiction.

Fantasy, paranormal, historical and romance are pretty much near the bottom of my preferences (with few exceptions, such as Jim Butcher 's Dresden series and Simon Green's series).

Mike


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Most important to me is that it be a "good read".  You know, a real page-turner.  Like Dan Brown or Michael Crichton or one of my favorites, C.J. Cherryh.
Second, I like character development - so I am ok with early parts that have no action at all.
And I like well developed infrastructure in fantasy/scifi.
Also really like novels with historical background, like James Michener or our own Jeff Hepple.
Does any of that help?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I prefer character driven books, and tend to gravitate towards mainstream fiction rather than genre fiction. I do enjoy an odd mix of things, though; science fiction, chick lit, books that tilt towards the weird... I'll read pretty much anything except formula romance, though I'm not opposed to non-formula romance.

That was real helpful, wasn't it?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha I loved the Twilight series so vampires and shape-shifters are right up my alley!  

That said, I can read just about any genre and enjoy it but I have to care about the characters.  Really good character development is a must for me.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I like smart characters.  I once read that you can't write a really smart character.  They can be clever but not smart or people just can't relate to them.  I like Anne McAffrey because she had smart talented characters that weren't appreciated in their 'hometown' (for lack of a better word), but journeyed and found where they did fit in with other smart and talented people.

Trish Lamoree


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the paranormal and mystery books. I also enjoy books that have some humor in them. Books like the J.D Robb series and Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum series. I also like Nora Roberts books. I will read just about anything with the exception of vampires. Just can't do the blood sucking.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

I _*love*_ paranormal... Vampires, shapeshifters, ghosts & witches are some of my favs. But I also enjoy J.D. Robb & Nora Roberts.


----------



## Monti (Apr 4, 2009)

These are some great answers. More than anything, you love to read!
Please keep your thoughts coming.

Monti


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I used to love authors like Rosamund Pilcher, Maeve Binchy.  I still do, for that matter.  Authors that gave a lot of detail, took a long time to detail a story.  
Since joining KBs I have read many different styles of reading based on suggestions by fellow KBers.  At this point, I'll give just about anything a try.  Except vampires.  I haven't been convinced to try that yet.
deb


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

anything that doesn't try to educate me or improve my mind, lol.  mainly romantic suspense, paranormal, fantasy, or mystery.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Monti said:


> As an author completing work on my next book, _Stranger in My Heart_, I'm very interested in knowing the kinds of books Kindle readers like most. My books usually have a paranormal twist or two. (Not vampires or shape shifters.) In a couple of months I'll be starting on my next book, and I would love to know what would entice you, as readers, to want it.
> 
> All the best,
> Monti


I like Women's Fiction, Romance Novels, and any stories about animals!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Wikipedia defines paranormal as:
Paranormal is a general term that describes unusual experiences that lack a scientific explanation,[1] or phenomena alleged to be outside of science's current ability to explain or measure.[2] In parapsychology, it is used to describe the potentially psychic phenomena of telepathy, extra-sensory perception, psychokinesis, ghosts, and hauntings. 
Based on that may I recommend anything and everything by Julian May.
Especially Jack the Bodiless.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I love a huge variety of books, mainly fiction, with good character development. I live through them that way.

I personally love historical fiction and historical fiction with romance, such as the Outlander Series. Some of my favorite books have been thrillers or detective novels. I read the In Death series by JD Robb, the Southern Vampire series, and was really engaged by _AFRAID_ by Jack Kilborn, and the Twilight series.

One of the most disturbing books I have ever read that haunts me to this day, is _The Lovely Bones _ by Alice Sebold. That was one that has stuck with me for years but is not for the faint of heart. I'm a long-time Stephen King fan but that book shook me to the core with its subject matter and style of writing.

I guess a summary would be that I enjoy reading books with well-developed characters and an engaging plot line. I have found that I really enjoy books with a dash of romance added in but it's not a necessary element for me. I'm not particularly into genres per se. I like any book I have trouble putting down because that means I've become involved in the characters and the plot.

Hope that helps,
EllenR


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

In my list of authors I should have also said it must be at least remotely possible which means no scifi, paranormal etc. or it must be historically accurate or be generally accurate historical fiction.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

LDB said:


> In my list of authors I should have also said it must be at least remotely possible which means no scifi, paranormal etc. or it must be historically accurate or be generally accurate historical fiction.


Much of sci/fi is very much possible, some is probable.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> Much of sci/fi is very much possible, some is probable.


It could be argued that Jules Verne dreamed up submarines. H G Wells wrote about traveling to the moon. Granted, he was wrong about what we'd find.  A lot of things that Asimov and Clark dreamed up years ago are coming close to reality, if they're not already here and, heck, the Kindle itself, is a lot like the 'pads' they use on Star Trek Next Generation.

Ann


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, no extreme scifi then, as far as my reading material. I like watching Star Trek / Star Wars but haven't read any of them and reading the older stuff like 20,000 Leagues. I don't care for watching much other than that in the way of scifi.


----------



## TheFallGuy (Apr 9, 2009)

Monti said:


> As an author completing work on my next book, _Stranger in My Heart_, I'm very interested in knowing the kinds of books Kindle readers like most. My books usually have a paranormal twist or two. (Not vampires or shape shifters.) In a couple of months I'll be starting on my next book, and I would love to know what would entice you, as readers, to want it.
> 
> All the best,
> Monti


To answer the thread title: Good Writing. I'll read paranormal, sci-fi, fantasy, old literature, fiction, teen novels (Fablehaven and such), political books, history, cook books. The genre doesn't matter much to me, although I do have my preferences, but mainly GOOD WRITING is the prerequisite. I tire of cliches and weak writing and will toss a book if I can't suspend disbelief or if the author intrudes too much into the story.

Hook me from the start and keep me going. That's all I'm asking for. A good, well-written story. That leaves the playing field open a bit doesn't it?

Now to answer your other question:


Monti said:


> I would love to know what would entice you, as readers, to want it.


That goes back to my first answer. However, I must qualify it with this suggestion. Write what you know and what interests you. If you're writing to hit a target market, chances are you will miss. What we, as the conglomerate mass of consumers, want is as fickle and ever-changing as the wind. _We_ will want _Harry Potter_ one day, _Terminator_ the next. _We_ will want _Twilight_ one day, and _The Federalist Papers_ the next.

So just focus on a good story and write well. I'll have to look up your book and see where your story takes me.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

LDB said:


> OK, no extreme scifi then, as far as my reading material. I like watching Star Trek / Star Wars but haven't read any of them and reading the older stuff like 20,000 Leagues. I don't care for watching much other than that in the way of scifi.


The way you said this reminded so much of Dean Koontz. A lot of his older books. He takes something that sounds really really out there and makes it commonplace and believable in the end. Have you read his books?



TheFallGuy said:


> However, I must qualify it with this suggestion. Write what you know and what interests you. If you're writing to hit a target market, chances are you will miss. What we, as the conglomerate mass of consumers, want is as fickle and ever-changing as the wind. _We_ will want _Harry Potter_ one day, _Terminator_ the next. _We_ will want _Twilight_ one day, and _The Federalist Papers_ the next.


I agree with writing what interests you but this thread is a great way to get a feel for something. Reading this thread can help you find what you want to do next, not because you're trying to please someone or write to the mass market, but because something will pluck that inspiration string in you... not that 'The Fall Guy' is wrong (not at all, I heartily agree) but this is another perspective.

Trish Lamoree


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

Books that change my way of seeing the world.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's easier for me to say what I don't like in a book.  Too often, a book really grips me, but then it seems like the author ends the book in a big rush, resolving all conflicts in a chapter or two, like he or she had to meet a deadline or just got sick of writing the thing.  Makes me crazy.  Sort of like the fairy godmother comes down, waves the wand and everything is good. Ta-daa!

Otherwise, if it's a good yarn with characters I care about and good writing, I don't care if it's nonfiction or fiction, historical romance or sci-fi or the cereal box.

(A hot guy whom I can visualize doesn't hurt any, LOL!  Thinking Roarke in the JD Robb series.)

Betsy


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (A hot guy whom I can visualize doesn't hurt any, LOL! Thinking Roarke in the JD Robb series.)
> 
> Betsy


Oh BABY! You hit the nail on the head there. 

Actually, the visualize thing is a good point, really. Authors who pull the reader into the story so much that the reader feels like they live it are my favorites.

By the way, Betsy, what IS your favorite cereal box? ;-D

EllenR


----------



## Monti (Apr 4, 2009)

These are such great responses! You're telling me that you want good writing, strong characterization, a plot that grips you and story lines that aren't resolved suddenly and in a big hurry. Some of you don't much like sci-fi or paranormal because you want something you can believe. (I don't like things I can't believe either. But as a freelance writer and in my travels to old hotels, I've come across a lot of ghost stories that people swear by. I also knew Dr. George Ritchie well. He wrote about his life after dying. He was a respected medical doctor who believed in reincarnation and who worked with Dr. Ian Stevenson, the author of _Twenty Cases Suggestive of Reincarnation_ and many other books, to co-author a book.)

You are the readers I want to read my books. You are inspiring because I know I don't want to write something you won't like. Still, I can see already that it will be very difficult to please all of you!

Happy reading!
Monti


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Monti said:


> You are the readers I want to read my books. You are inspiring because I know I don't want to write something you won't like. Still, I can see already that it will be very difficult to please all of you!
> 
> Happy reading!
> Monti


There would not be room for so many different types of authors if one pleased everyone. I think it is great that you care enough to ask a forum of readers what they like to read. Happy writing!


----------



## Monti (Apr 4, 2009)

Kathy said:


> There would not be room for so many different types of authors if one pleased everyone. I think it is great that you care enough to ask a forum of readers what they like to read. Happy writing!


Great point about not being room for so many different types of authors if we could please everyone!

Thanks,
Monti


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Monti said:


> You are the readers I want to read my books. You are inspiring because I know I don't want to write something you won't like.


I couldn't agree more. Just knowing that smart, deep and prolific readers are here and might pick up my book raises the bar. I want to write in more layers... those layers are what please more people. You know, like when you slip in subtleties that entice the deep readers, but you do it in a way that doesn't distract the light reader. You folks make me want to write that way too. Thanks for interacting with us as authors.

Trish Lamoree


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

EllenR said:


> By the way, Betsy, what IS your favorite cereal box? ;-D


The Wheaties box I have with the Super Bowl winning Redskins on the front!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Wheaties box I have with the Super Bowl winning Redskins on the front!
> 
> Betsy


Wow! That's an antique! 

Ann


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll give almost any genre a try so long as it's not too violent/gory a story.

I'm most drawn to richly written characters.  I love science fiction, but read a lot of general fiction as well.  My favorite author at the moment is Lois McMaster Bujold.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> I'll give almost any genre a try so long as it's not too violent/gory a story.
> 
> I'm most drawn to richly written characters. I love science fiction, but read a lot of general fiction as well. My favorite author at the moment is Lois McMaster Bujold.


Can't just leave it at that. . . .what does she write? 

Ann


----------

